# any online sites that sell decorations?



## ilikefish (Mar 13, 2008)

Lookin to redo tank. ANy good online stores?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

DrsFosterSmith.com might have what your looking for.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

you can try "That Fish PLace"..........They offer online services and the last catalog i recieved from then has it stated on the cover that they will match or beat any competitor's price..........Just a thought


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 13, 2008)

any others?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ebay/craigs list.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Google fish tank decorations and you will have a billion places to try LOL


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd check craigslist, you'll see people who have to move and are selling the entire tank (gravel, decor, pumps, etc.)


----------

